# 2010 Specific Training Goals



## Augie's Mom

For us are 2010 goals are:

1) Finishing our RAE.

2) Getting our BN (Beginning Novice, new obedience titling class starting in July). 

3) Getting ready for Novice in 2011. We also need to build confidence in groups. Augie can't handle the pressure of being in the lineup.


----------



## GoldenSail

It took me a while to settle down on this, but by the fall when Scout is around 18 months I would like:

1) To get that CD
2) Be trained through Open
3) Be at least started on Utility
4) Depending on how things 'look' as we are just getting started, maybe train/get a WC or JH


----------



## Jersey's Mom

Ooh, fun... I've been thinking about this a lot lately:

1. I want to be ready for novice level agility by July (we're entering the Canadian National, so we better be... LOL). Good news is, at this point, it's much more working on me than him.

2. Be ring ready for utility by late summer.

3. I'm preparing Jersey for some hopeful Animal Assisted Therapy work in the future, which involves some non-traditional commands. I would like us to have 10 new behaviors by the end of the year.

Good luck everyone!!


----------



## FlyingQuizini

Augie's Mom said:


> For us are 2010 goals are:
> 
> 3) Getting ready for Novice in 2011. We also need to build confidence in groups. Augie can't handle the pressure of being in the lineup.


Can't handle it b/c of stress or b/c he wants to play w/ the other dogs?


----------



## K9-Design

Fisher : be ready to run Finished/Master in the winter
Slater : get through FF/CC/yardwork, decheating

Well these are field goals I guess...LOL
Fisher's off the hook for obed and I'm taking my time with Slater in obedience.


----------



## Augie's Mom

FlyingQuizini said:


> Can't handle it b/c of stress or b/c he wants to play w/ the other dogs?


Can't handle the stress. There's something about being in the lineup next to the other dogs and being away from Mom that causes him anxiety. 

We've been working on closing the distance between the dogs around him and increasing the distance I am away. We've been working on this in baby steps over the past 6 months, so far I can get about 10-15 feet away. When we started I was literally standing right in front of him.

P.S. Nothing bad has ever happened to make him fearful.


----------



## AmberSunrise

Ooooh - here goes

Casey: work him in enough different environments and with enough 'judges' so he perhaps can de-stress and get his CDX and perhaps UD - meanwhile showing him occasionally in agility Preferred Novice

Faelan: CD, CDX and RA this year in addition to JH and possibly WC (He is trained almost through CDX and portions of UD but is inexperienced yet with silence but doing fairly well in matches)

Towhee: Rally Novice and possibly CD; she needs to be worked in a variety of environments with stewards and dogs since she is a social butterfly and her attention span is .. well .. lets just say it needs work yet  She may not be ready this year, I need to really work on distractions with this little one.

Both Towhee and Faelan will begin more formalized agility training - finishing up weave pole and contact training with their trial criteria and beginning more complex jump work - I am planning to start them trialling in agility next summer (2011). Also both have started Utility level basics but I need to carve out the time for scent article training on a consistent basis.

Also; Faelan and Towhee will be introduced to my mountain bike and learn to behave around it on the trails.


----------



## FlyingQuizini

Augie's Mom said:


> Can't handle the stress. There's something about being in the lineup next to the other dogs and being away from Mom that causes him anxiety.
> 
> We've been working on closing the distance between the dogs around him and increasing the distance I am away. We've been working on this in baby steps over the past 6 months, so far I can get about 10-15 feet away. When we started I was literally standing right in front of him.
> 
> P.S. Nothing bad has ever happened to make him fearful.


Skim through the Denise Fenzi thread. I posted about her suggestion of leaving a "comfort item" behind the dog in groups -- the idea being to split their mental power between what's behind the mand that mom isn't right there. I can elaborate on it if needed. I'm looking forward to trying it with Quiz.


----------



## inge

My goals aren't as impressive as yours, but I'll add them anyway:

1. finish Obedience beginner 1
2. finish Obedience 2
3. get CGC


----------



## Loisiana

I don't really have any specific goals for this year....Conner has earned all the titles he can in obedience (except an OTCH), and Flip won't start competing for another couple of years. And Colby....well he's Colby. He'll make it to the utility ring someday, who knows when.

I did decide the other day that I do have a specific goal for 2014: to make it to the NOI. We'll see how it goes. Can't make it there with a forging dog so I've got lots of work to do.


----------



## 2golddogs

I'm new to the obedience world so my goals are to attend some matches to work Jackson in new environments with other dogs and stewards. He too is quite the social butterfly with a pretty short attention span, especially around those pretty standard poodles. : I hope this summer to get the Beginner Novice and CGC.


----------



## Lucky's mom

Work on a more trustworthy recall.....even if he sees a deer, cat or possum. He's improved dramatically since we've been in a rural setting.

Not a title I know...but so darned important


----------



## DNL2448

Okay, here goes...

1. Get a JH (Junior Hunter) on Dooley and be ready for SH in 2011

2. Get a CD on Dooley and be ready for CDX in 2011

3. Get Breeze ready for JH by fall (even if all the tests are over)

4. Get Breeze ready for JH by fall.

Breeze has some confidence issues as she spent the first three years of her life basically in a kennel until I got her. Now she is only in a kennel when we are at work. The rest of the time she is taking up couch space or crowding in the bed. She is coming out of her shell well so far, but we still have a long way to go.


----------



## DNL2448

Lucky's mom said:


> Work on a more trustworthy recall.....even if he sees a deer, cat or possum. He's improved dramatically since we've been in a rural setting.
> 
> Not a title I know...but so darned important


Perhaps one of the most important by far! Especially after reading a recent rainbow bridge post .


----------



## RedDogs

Me: 
Evaluate training on a monthly basis.
Get all dogs in at least 2 classes by the end of the year.
Be diligent about exercise types/patterns for all the dogs. 

Blazer: Last RN and RL1 legs. I need to not put it off!
Luna: Work her in public. Get her back in class. Get her back in agiilty, finish CPE L3 classes.
Griff: RN/RL1 legs by/in the fall. Finish agility training, start trialing by fall. Prepare for TD test late this year or early next. Complete all the duration training for obedience. I hate training duration.


----------



## BayBeams

Baylee: Start showing in Utility, late spring/ early summer 

Baxter: Teach and define foundation work for all obedience levels (I've had him 1 month)

Beau: Continue being the best moral support and mascot to Baylee and Baxter as a retired senior.


----------



## AmberSunrise

inge said:


> My goals aren't as impressive as yours, but I'll add them anyway:
> 
> 1. finish Obedience beginner 1
> 2. finish Obedience 2
> 3. get CGC


I think these are impressive goals  The CGC is certainly an impressive goal and one most dogs and owners never set and get.


----------



## hotel4dogs

funny you should mention it, I was thinking about this just yesterday morning!
My goals for Tiny and Toby are to keep them as healthy and comfortable as possible in their senior years.
For Tito:
1. Have at least 5 UDX legs by the end of 2010 (we have 1)
2. Have at least 12 breed points by the end of 2010 (we have 6)
3. Either have a WC or be ready for it, depending on if we can find one to run in
4. Be ready for the agility ring by the end of 2010 (darn those weave poles)
5. Get his senior jumper title (dock diving!) by the end of 2010 if we can find enough events to enter
I guess that's about it!


----------



## tippykayak

I'll chime in with the "modest" goals group.

1. Get a darn CGC for Comet. He's been more than ready for a year, and I've just been lazy about actually going to a test.

2. Proof Jax's on-leash skills enough for a CGC. I could just wait a year until he settles down, but I think doing it sooner is an attainable goal. 

3. The rest of my goals are focused on the daily and weekly work I want to do, not which titles I want to try for. I want to get both dogs into more consistent training regimens with weekly group class experiences. Comet's ready for serious obedience work, and Jax will benefit immensely from learning to work around more unfamiliar dogs and people.


----------



## RedDogs

Hah... CGC's are not on my list... not something we'll be ready for, for quite a while!


----------



## tippykayak

RedDogs said:


> Hah... CGC's are not on my list... not something we'll be ready for, for quite a while!


Aren't you working on Rally titles for your dogs? I feel like that's harder than the CGC test.


----------



## GoldenSail

RedDogs said:


> Hah... CGC's are not on my list... not something we'll be ready for, for quite a while!


*cough* *cough* I know what you mean--a lot of it boils down (for me) to having a too friendly dog that really loves children. What if they put other people/children in as a distraction? Ah!


----------



## Loisiana

tippykayak said:


> Aren't you working on Rally titles for your dogs? I feel like that's harder than the CGC test.


 
I can think of many situations where a dog could pass rally or even regular obedience, but not pass CGC. Actually, my Annabel had a CD leg before she could pass the CGC: she did not like her paws being touched. Everytime the examiner would lift her paws she would roll over on her back.

Other dogs wouldn't be able to pass having their owners going out of sight.


----------



## tippykayak

Loisiana said:


> I can think of many situations where a dog could pass rally or even regular obedience, but not pass CGC. Actually, my Annabel had a CD leg before she could pass the CGC: she did not like her paws being touched. Everytime the examiner would lift her paws she would roll over on her back.
> 
> Other dogs wouldn't be able to pass having their owners going out of sight.


Hmm...that's interesting. I guess I understand that a dog might have trouble with a particular skill that's on the CGC test but that's not asked for in rally or obedience, but in terms of training difficulty, I really admire folks who get RN and CD titles.

Maybe that's just because I've trained a dog through CGC and I haven't gotten an RN or CD for any of them? Those venues just seem so much more intimidating and impressive to me.

And, as a side note, Comet used to roll on his back when I was teaching stand, every time I tried to reach under his belly to prevent him from sitting. It was like he was saying "I don't like that, so let me appease you." I switched to teaching stand with a hand target, and he's doing great.


----------



## RedDogs

Hah...even a CD will be easier than CGC for 2/3 of mine! In obedience the SFE is so predictable (even with silly judge variations) and the rest of the time you're on your own or a "reasonable distance" from others that need to be wiggled at. The CGC has so much more proximity to other people and dogs... but especially other people! 

Rally... won't be a challenge. Both my excitable and shy dogs have legs. The judges stay a "safe" distance away. 

And my 'separation distress' dog doesn't do well with the exercise 10 on the CGC. 

For -me- and -my dogs- the CGC is definitely more challenging than some other things... but we'll get it...eventually!


----------



## tippykayak

RedDogs said:


> Hah...even a CD will be easier than CGC for 2/3 of mine! In obedience the SFE is so predictable (even with silly judge variations) and the rest of the time you're on your own or a "reasonable distance" from others that need to be wiggled at. The CGC has so much more proximity to other people and dogs... but especially other people!
> 
> Rally... won't be a challenge. Both my excitable and shy dogs have legs. The judges stay a "safe" distance away.
> 
> And my 'separation distress' dog doesn't do well with the exercise 10 on the CGC.
> 
> For -me- and -my dogs- the CGC is definitely more challenging than some other things... but we'll get it...eventually!


I totally see that. For me, CGC has just been a matter of going to classes with great trainers who can help with the "stranger" parts. Some of the classes have had multiple training interns, armed with treats, who can help with grooming, paw handling, and "supervision" (by playing with him and giving treats) for practice separation. I've also had the luxury of taking dogs up to school to play with lots and lots of teenagers, so they get super-socialized really early.

Rally and obed seem so much higher stakes, so precise and somewhat arcane. Heck, I'm more afraid _I'll_ be the one who screws up there. Was it clockwise around the cones? Two of them or all three? I also have a hell of a time reading those arrows on the signs.  I wish they'd still give you credit if you accidentally execute a far more difficult and bizarre pattern than the one that's on the sign.


----------



## Mighty Casey and Samson's Mom

We had a great 2009, earning CD, RN, RA, RE titles and our CDX in Feb. 2010.
Our training goals for 2010 include:

*fun matches and bumper legs in Open to work on improving heeling, fronts and finishes before even thinking about competing in Utility (I plan to enter all of the open matches I can find!)
For us, groups are good, Casey can still be hit and miss on the individual exercises. For example, in one trial he scored 39/40 on his off leash heeling. In a sanction match two weeks later, he lost 16 1/2 pts in the same exercise!!

*work on utility exercises and get ready for fun matches in utility by the fall. I hope to have him ready to trial by next February, but as I've never done this before, I may be overly optimistic! 

*Keep plugging away at our RAE--only 8 more legs to go!

and...most importantly...

**Make sure that PLAY remains a BIG part of our training! I tend to get more serious closer to trials and that is exactly when Casey needs to play more!*


----------



## AmberSunrise

tippykayak said:


> Rally and obed seem so much higher stakes, so precise and somewhat arcane. Heck, I'm more afraid _I'll_ be the one who screws up there. Was it clockwise around the cones? Two of them or all three? I also have a hell of a time reading those arrows on the signs.  I wish they'd still give you credit if you accidentally execute a far more difficult and bizarre pattern than the one that's on the sign.


Grins - it is almost always handler error; wish we could teach the dogs to read the signs LOL

Also getting lost on course - a biggee for rally and agility - good things our dogs are so patient with their humans.

It really does help to think of it as dancing with your dog, I think.


----------



## AmbikaGR

hotel4dogs said:


> funny you should mention it, I was thinking about this just yesterday morning!
> My goals for Tiny and Toby are to keep them as healthy and comfortable as possible in their senior years.
> For Tito:
> 1. Have at least 5 UDX legs by the end of 2010 (we have 1)
> 2. Have at least 12 breed points by the end of 2010 (we have 6)
> 3. Either have a WC or be ready for it, depending on if we can find one to run in
> 4. Be ready for the agility ring by the end of 2010 (darn those weave poles)
> 5. Get his senior jumper title (dock diving!) by the end of 2010 if we can find enough events to enter
> I guess that's about it!



Barb, aiming a bit LOW with Tito are you not!


----------



## AmbikaGR

Lucy - need to start getting her to class to prepare for the Canadian National. Need to polish up on the Utility exercises, retrain the Moving Stand so she comes front and teach the Seek Back. Would love to also finish her AGN there to qualify also for her Canadian VC but that is not likely due to my short comings. :no:

Oriana - Need to go back to square one on a lot of her training and try to fix what I allowed to break - especially heeling in obedience and mouthing in field work. Hopes are high to earn her UD, JH and WC but I may need a special star in the sky to wish upon for that to happen.


----------



## Titan1

I was thinking about that. I would like to finish higher this year in the Top 25. I was really hoping to break #10.I would like to try to get to the invitational this year. I was heartbroken to have to send the invite back with a decline. I want to continue to meet new friends/ people at the shows and make it to a new part of the country at least once this year.


----------



## MillysMom

I have a few:

Take beginner obedience 1 - we're either starting next Tuesday, or in May
Take beginner obedience 2
Take a fun beginner agility class geared towards older dogs
Pass CGC (we've gotten so we can do almost everything perfectly, but I'm concerned about the staying with a stranger part Milly sometimes whimpers when I leave, and any squirrels that might cross our paths)
Continue on working towards happily swimming. We had great success last summer, but have only had one opportunity since than to practice.

It's been very difficult to schedule classes with my schedule, but I've found a great new place to take some classes and am super excited. There is only so much I can do on my own! I'm sure we'll have no problems with the beginner obedience, but I'd rather start from scratch. Milly already walks on a loose leash, heals, knows sit, down, and down stay, but I want to make sure she's 100% in a group class before moving on.


----------



## Titan1

I really love reading this post. It shows a lot of great goals and very obtainable goals, it should be fun to go back at the end of the year and see how we all did. A note to Tippy about the Rally signs.. If you can get to a few classes and do it a few times, it really does get easier and then the next thing you know you are showing. I used Rally as a way back into Obedience after 12+ years out of it. It helped both mine and Titan's confidence and was a hoot besides! It great to see people working on their goals ,whatever they may be ,because it means our dogs get the attention and time they deserve. Sorry that got a little long winded..LOL~


----------



## kgiff

My 20 month old:
- Finish our RA
- Finish our Open Agility Titles
- A bit of a stretch, but finish our Agility Excellent Titles
- Ready to run a WC by the end of the year
- Ready to compete in Novice Obedience by the end of the year
- Start training for Open
- Introduction to Tracking?

My 8 year old:
- Pass the WC
- Get at least two more JH legs
- Finish his MXJ (needs 4 more legs)


----------



## AmbikaGR

Titan1 said:


> it should be fun to go back at the end of the year and see how we all did.


**** I knew I should not have posted in this thread!! :--evil:


----------



## Loisiana

Titan1 said:


> I really love reading this post. It shows a lot of great goals and very obtainable goals, it should be fun to go back at the end of the year and see how we all did.


title-wise, I won't have much to look back at for this year, possibly no titles at all. But that's okay, 2009 was an amazing year for titles - obedience hall of fame, om1, and udx for conner and cdx for Colby. I guess this year will have to be our regrouping year.

I think I will have to look back on this year as "the year of the puppy"


----------



## Titan1

Loisiana said:


> title-wise, I won't have much to look back at for this year, possibly no titles at all. But that's okay, 2009 was an amazing year for titles - obedience hall of fame, om1, and udx for conner and cdx for Colby. I guess this year will have to be our regrouping year.
> 
> I think I will have to look back on this year as "the year of the puppy"


That was really a wonderful year for you and the boys. Do you have any OTCH points? Maybe that could be your goal? How about some rally titles. Once you learn the signs it is pretty easy to get at your level. Might be fun for you and Conner .They love the fact you can talk to them and cheer lead too..


----------



## Titan1

AmbikaGR said:


> **** I knew I should not have posted in this thread!! :--evil:


Yep... you started it now..LOL


----------



## rappwizard

I love reading all these posts too. They provide so much inspiration.

Mac and I have been tracking once a week with a friend and her Westie and my goal is to have her ready for the TD test in November (maybe sooner).

She also has been having fun in the breed ring in the local shows and I'll just show her in West Palm Beach, Boca and Miami while she fills out. We attend conformation class once a week and she enjoys showing off and playing with the other dogs. Her real test, by all accounts, will come in 2011.

Although Mac only has a CGC, she and I have been invited to be on one of the obedience teams to go to the Dog Obedience Clubs of Florida Competition event in September--we'll be representing Novice. Our team begins practice next month and I suppose this will give me the push to go out and get that CD title on her too, and perhaps squeeze that in this year.


----------



## Loisiana

Titan1 said:


> That was really a wonderful year for you and the boys. Do you have any OTCH points? Maybe that could be your goal? How about some rally titles. Once you learn the signs it is pretty easy to get at your level. Might be fun for you and Conner .They love the fact you can talk to them and cheer lead too..


 
We have 21 points with 2 open firsts. But I'm so broke right now that I've really got to limit our showing. And our utility work is really hit and miss. The majority of our points are coming from open, which stinks since open is hardly worth any points. There are several shows coming up that I plan on going to. So we're just going to show when we can and see what happens...

I've got RE titles on the two older goldens and an RA on the Lhasa. But in all honesty, I'm not a fan of showing in rally. I much prefer the obedience ring, where I know exactly what is expected of me. The whole course thing stresses me out.


----------



## sammydog

What a fun thread idea, been so not much time to check in... Everyone has some awesome goals!

Ok, titling goals are easier for me to list... here are mine...

For Barley I would like to finish his MACH (so close) and qualify for the 2011 AKC Agility National. This year I hope to actually GO!

For Mira I would like to get her JH and for agility MX/MXJ... Also shooting for the stars I would like to try to qualify her for the AKC Agility National as well....

The greatest challenge for me is running two different style dogs at trials.


----------



## AmberSunrise

sammydog said:


> The greatest challenge for me is running two different style dogs at trials.


I so hear you on this .. when I was running running Rowdy and Casey at the same trials I'd have to plan 2 or 3 ways to handle certain things - Rowdy was generally velcro while Casey was wild child defined  Now Casey sticks close but he'll be 9 next week.

Next year I suspect I will be running 2 very different style dogs once again with Faelan and Towhee.


----------



## hotel4dogs

Okay guys, we're about halfway thru the year, so it's time to revive this thread!!!
Here's my update:
Tiny and Toby are doing as well as can be expected for 12-1/2 and 13-1/2.

Tito:
1. We now have 3 UDX legs. Need 2 more to hit my goal, so it's still within the realm of possible. No change in this goal.
2. Exceeded this one! Tito is a CH now! This goal is finished.
3. We will for sure be ready for a WC by the end of the year, not sure if we'll find one nearby to enter, but we will be ready  . This goal is on target.
4. NOT going to happen. Not enough hours in a day or $$ in the coffer. Going to have to drop this goal.
5. Not sure about this one. He only has 1 Senior jumper leg, you need 5, and we can't find enough UKC dock diving events to enter. If he does really well at premier, he could pick up a couple more legs. Not sure he has the potential to be a solid senior jumper.

How's everyone else doing????



hotel4dogs said:


> funny you should mention it, I was thinking about this just yesterday morning!
> My goals for Tiny and Toby are to keep them as healthy and comfortable as possible in their senior years.
> For Tito:
> 1. Have at least 5 UDX legs by the end of 2010 (we have 1)
> 2. Have at least 12 breed points by the end of 2010 (we have 6)
> 3. Either have a WC or be ready for it, depending on if we can find one to run in
> 4. Be ready for the agility ring by the end of 2010 (darn those weave poles)
> 5. Get his senior jumper title (dock diving!) by the end of 2010 if we can find enough events to enter
> I guess that's about it!


----------



## AmbikaGR

Fantastic job so far Barb. Anyone would be happy with any one of those accomplishments during the course of a whole year never mind ALL those in half a year. 

Well here is our update.

Lucy - Picked up the different exercises like a champ. Would be ready for Canada but got closed out. Ran nice with my daughter in a trial a copy of weeks ago and was pumped about running agility again. One day of agility got canceled so we are not going to Canada. :no:

Oriana - Well I bit the bullet a month ago and went to a REAL trainer for obedience issues. We have seen some improvement already. Not sure if we will trial again this year in Utility - we'll see. As for the field we have made some nice strides and will enter a JH test in a couple of weeks. We will continue to work on it through out the summer and then see what the fall brings. :crossfing



AmbikaGR said:


> Lucy - need to start getting her to class to prepare for the Canadian National. Need to polish up on the Utility exercises, retrain the Moving Stand so she comes front and teach the Seek Back. Would love to also finish her AGN there to qualify also for her Canadian VC but that is not likely due to my short comings. :no:
> 
> Oriana - Need to go back to square one on a lot of her training and try to fix what I allowed to break - especially heeling in obedience and mouthing in field work. Hopes are high to earn her UD, JH and WC but I may need a special star in the sky to wish upon for that to happen.


----------



## Ljilly28

Brian, I promise you, Comet could walk into Rally Novice A right now. Getting a perfect score and a first place would be hard without you practicing reading the signs and going through the figure 8/ serpentines a few times, but getting the title is well within Comet's reach today. If you find a show that is Thursday through Sunday, there will be peace in the Novice A Rally ring on Thursday, with few enteries and few spectators bc it is a workday. The main thing is that you can talk to the dog all you want( hopefully not in the high-pitched "princess, come with mommy" voices you sometimes hear), you have to keep a loose leash, you can re-try things you mess up, never let the orange cone come between you and your dog, and everyone wants Novice A people to succeed. The challenge with doing it on the fly is reading/digesting the signs quickly enough so the dog isnt bored silly while you stand there and ponder, lol. If you just dive in with Comet, the best teacher will be the experience itself. After the first attempt, you'll work through the nerves and see that Comet is already ready. 




tippykayak said:


> but in terms of training difficulty, I really admire folks who get RN and CD titles.
> 
> Maybe that's just because I've trained a dog through CGC and I haven't gotten an RN or CD for any of them? Those venues just seem so much more intimidating and impressive to me.


----------



## Jersey's Mom

I completely forgot about this thread... so about 3 months later here we are:



Jersey's Mom said:


> 1. I want to be ready for novice level agility by July (we're entering the Canadian National, so we better be... LOL). Good news is, at this point, it's much more working on me than him.


Check plus on this one! Jersey earned his RA and RAJ titles this month!! Since Canada is no longer the end-goal, I'm updating this one. I'd like for us to be ready for Open this Fall (yes, we're already showing, but only because we'd already entered the trials. There's a few gaps that need to be filled in with our handling).



> 2. Be ring ready for utility by late summer.


I don't think we're going to quite make this one. We've been coming along, but with so much time dedicated to Agility there's definitely still work to do! Since I hope to trial some more in Agility this fall, I'm going to alter this one slightly to have us ready come winter season. I just don't multi-task well enough and my time is limited... but it's still a goal for this year.



> 3. I'm preparing Jersey for some hopeful Animal Assisted Therapy work in the future, which involves some non-traditional commands. I would like us to have 10 new behaviors by the end of the year.


And here's where I've really slacked. All of our training over the last 3 months has very much been competition oriented. I don't know that we'll make 10, but now that this is fresh in my mind again I'm going to get on it and see where we get!

Thanks for the review... it'll be nice to see how everyone's coming along!!

Julie and Jersey


----------



## Ljilly28

Tally: I was happy, looking back, to see that, Tally has 12 Q's in a row in Rally and Obedience counting bumper legs, with 4 first places in there. We're much more consistent now as a team than when we started. RAE seem pretty expensive, so I'm not sure it will be our goal even though it's doable. We're going to focus on finishing CDX, and finally finding a trainer to help us with Utility. We are also ready to start competing in AKC agility, and will be attending our first practice for TD in July, so hopefully we will add Novice titles in both venues. I'm pretty proud that Tally has been trained with positive methods only, and has never had a collar correction or aversive FF. I hope we can find the right trainer for Utility, and continue our experiment in that kind of training. Tally is the first dog with whom I've competed in anything, and he's gotten quite a few "letters" in one year: TDI TT CD RN RA RE are firsts for both Tally and for me and we are beginners. I feel guilty that we have not done much with APDT, since I do train pet dogs, so hopefully we will squeeze in APDT Rally O to support the program. 

Tango: Tango lives with me some of the time and with my amazing mentor/past boss golden person extraordinaire David at Pomfret School part of the time. She goes to four history classes every day, and is a social butterfly with all the kids on the boarding school campus. Since my goal for her this and every year is to keep her elbows as comfortable as they can be without quelling her joy and spirit, this arrangement is perfect and gives her a breather from my crazy-active household instead of being crated/ left at home for hikes etc. David is the Chair of the History Department, and lost his 15 year old Sunfire golden Danny Boy last year and his wife to breast cancer a few years ago. He couldn't bear to be completely without a golden, and he calls Tango his "other daughter". I would love to finish up her TDI test this year. 

Copley: I am happy with Copley's CGC, and hope to do his CD and RN with him too before he turns one. He will go out with Pam Desrosier a few times in 6-9 puppy in the USA, and hopefully finish his Can CH this year if it's in the cards. I am so glad Pam liked him and his game to take out a little tyke for just weekends here and there. We are awaiting our registration papers from our breeder with good cheer & excitement, since we are ready to get started.

Finn: My goal for Finn is for him to enjoy every single day of the year, stay very fit and pain-free, and get plenty of one on one time. Because he has mild epilepsy, I don't really want to add any competition stress and though he is unlikely to have a seizure while actually competing in Obedience, the problem is when he is asleep in a public place after a big stimulating few hours. He's prone to seizures waking up in an exciting/unfamiliar place. Because of that, it just seems better to adore Finn, hike and play with him every day, without formally competing .


----------



## GoldenSail

GoldenSail said:


> It took me a while to settle down on this, but by the fall when Scout is around 18 months I would like:
> 
> 1) To get that CD
> 2) Be trained through Open
> 3) Be at least started on Utility
> 4) Depending on how things 'look' as we are just getting started, maybe train/get a WC or JH


1) Heeling is finally coming together (consistency, that is). Everything else is/has been good so I am very hopeful for this fall. Although--I find myself caught between feeling like I should wait until she's older and more mature and just going for it. Hmmm...

2) Doing good here. Out of sight stay are pretty darned good, and slowly building duration. Generally for sit or down I am out for up to 2 minutes at one time, but fade in and out the rest of the time--I vary my time but generally like to exceed what is called for in the ring. We also started broad jump but I had to back up when I realized 'over' was not a good term to use :uhoh: The retrieve is in tact just need to deal with mouthiness issues, will get a fitted dumbbell soon.

3) Again, we are doing pretty good. We can do go-outs with a target and she will sit. She's known hand signals but we have worked on distance/attention. Just recently started prepping her for directed retrieve and I hope to get a set of articles this fall and get it taught.

4) I don't think there are any WC opportunities near me, we will see about JH this fall depending. I have partially abandoned obedience this summer to pursue field work and things are starting to come together. She's a good little marker and she LOVES it so much!

So--off to train for the field. Think we are going to work on building a double today


----------



## rappwizard

rappwizard said:


> I love reading all these posts too. They provide so much inspiration.
> 
> Mac and I have been tracking once a week with a friend and her Westie and my goal is to have her ready for the TD test in November (maybe sooner).
> 
> She also has been having fun in the breed ring in the local shows and I'll just show her in West Palm Beach, Boca and Miami while she fills out. We attend conformation class once a week and she enjoys showing off and playing with the other dogs. Her real test, by all accounts, will come in 2011.
> 
> Although Mac only has a CGC, she and I have been invited to be on one of the obedience teams to go to the Dog Obedience Clubs of Florida Competition event in September--we'll be representing Novice. Our team begins practice next month and I suppose this will give me the push to go out and get that CD title on her too, and perhaps squeeze that in this year.


Here's our update:
1. So far, we are still "on track" for that TD test in November. Mac is handling long tracks and single turns. I spoke to a friend who has titled several dogs in tracking and she said before I get Mac certified to take the TD test, I need to work on long tracks with at least two turns, aged at least 45 minutes. So I can see the my efforts paying off, and Mac loves it too.

2. Mac had fun in the UKC breed ring and on May 30th she earned her UKC championship, and I got great experience owner/handling her. I have a pro handler do the work in the AKC ring because I just don't think I'm up to par and several people "critiqued" Mac and I at some of the UKC shows and also told me I wasn't ready for prime time (AKC). Looks like I'm not going to be making up rate cards any time real soon!

We're also going to skip the AKC West Palm Beach shows--Mac is filling out more, which is good, but she still could use more maturity. I'll probably go for the one-day show in Boca and the Miami shows, depending on what her handler and breeder have to say, since she'll be 2 1/2. Her dam didn't finish until she was close to 4, and she does look more like her dam than her sire, so she appears to resemble that part of the family tree.

3. Mac and I had to decline the invitation to participate in the Dog Obedience Clubs of Florida competition, as much as I would have liked to go. I felt I was about to become a bit of a "doggie soccer mom" -- tracking this morning; conformation this night; obedience practice this night; therapy dog event this weekend; conformation show another weekend--carting Mac here and there. Although she was enjoying it, there was someone who felt that he wasn't seeing his dog when he wanted to--and that was my husband--who is the co-owner!!! He likes to play fetch and swim in the pool with Mac when he comes home from work--poor guy didn't know he had a dog a lot of nights!

So we dropped off of the obedience team before we got too far into it--and I'm also looking more closely at the conformation shows and deciding that Mac is just going to get her experience in conformation class for now--and not drag her in too many different directions so my husband can enjoy her too!

However, we discovered dock diving! Dock diving has come to South Florida and the dog lake is gorgeous and the people who are involved in the events are so nice. Mac still needs a lot of work off the dock but she enjoys swimming in the lake and playing with the other dogs and it's such a great social outlet. I don't know if any dock diving titles are in her future but I definitely want to go out to the lake during the summer and let her have fun and swim, since she can swim so much further than here in our pool.

Good job to everyone who has met their goals and/or exceeded them! This is a great thread!


----------



## Loisiana

Well since I didn't have any title goals when I first posted I can't say I'm not meeing them! I think I can add a couple of goals now though:

Colby - finish GO title and be close to being ready for showing in utility

Conner - finish OM2, pick up some more OTCH points, and get a JH leg or two

Flip - start JH

Me - figure out where that fine line is on Flip between animated and just plain crazy. Don't let him get out of control in his work, but at the same time don't bring him too far down and make him flat. BALANCE


----------



## hotel4dogs

I'm really enjoying everyone's updates! Everyone has done such a great job!


----------



## sammydog

sammydog said:


> For Barley I would like to finish his MACH (so close) and qualify for the 2011 AKC Agility National. This year I hope to actually GO!
> 
> For Mira I would like to get her JH and for agility MX/MXJ... Also shooting for the stars I would like to try to qualify her for the AKC Agility National as well....


Barley has his MACH, WOOO HOOO! He is also only a few points from qualifying for the National, with five months left in the qualifying period.

Mira has one JH leg, and with the limited number of tests in the area and then two tests we do have conflicting with other events, its not likely it will happen this year, going to have to shoot for 2011

Mira finished her MXJ and has one leg left for her MX, very doable! She is also only about 50 points from qualifying for the National, so that is also very doable! Very exciting!


----------



## K9-Design

K9-Design said:


> Fisher : be ready to run Finished/Master in the winter
> Slater : get through FF/CC/yardwork, decheating
> 
> Well these are field goals I guess...LOL
> Fisher's off the hook for obed and I'm taking my time with Slater in obedience.



Gee, I purposefully gave myself very open-ended goals HAHA

We will run Finished this fall and Master at the first available test -- are we truly ready? No. But my dog's not getting any younger and if I don't try now it will be a whole year before I can try again. I know I will learn more from entering and failing than not entering at all. Training is going well and we are still very much learning to handle all the new concepts and improve on what used to be "good enough" -- now it needs to be "very good."

Slater is through FF, I cannot say he is CC'd yet, I guess to SIT but I have a hard time getting him to ignore me on the HERE command to apply collar pressure! That and I've been up to a 4 medium and it just makes him scratch at the collar :-O

We have started teaching casting (baseball) and so far, VERY GOOD. He is doing doubles and really nailing marks so I'm very happy.


----------



## sammydog

I enjoyed reading everyone's updates. It seems like everyone has done very well with a half of the year still to go! Whew!


----------



## FlyingQuizini

FlyingQuizini said:


> There are approximately nine months left in the year. What are your specific training/trialing goals? Do you have any?
> 
> Here's mine:
> 
> 1. Complete our CDX (only need 1 more leg). To do this, I need to continue to build confidence in groups. His ring work is solid and cute - just those darn groups.
> 
> 2. Successfully earn three bumper legs in Open to prove to *me* that groups are solid. ("Solid" being defined as not an ongoing problem.)
> 
> 3. Train utility to my ring-ready standards with the goal of entering utility in early 2011.
> 
> What are yours?


#1 -- CHECK! Finished the title on Mother's Day.

#2 -- We're showing on July 9th and Aug. 7th. Both shows are unfamiliar locations (one is in WA state!), so they'll definitely be a good test of confidence in groups. :crossfing

#3 -- Still feeling on schedule for Utility in early 2011. Our trainer is even thinking we might be able to debut at our home Club's trial in Dec.


----------



## tippykayak

tippykayak said:


> I'll chime in with the "modest" goals group.
> 
> 1. Get a darn CGC for Comet. He's been more than ready for a year, and I've just been lazy about actually going to a test.
> 
> 2. Proof Jax's on-leash skills enough for a CGC. I could just wait a year until he settles down, but I think doing it sooner is an attainable goal.
> 
> 3. The rest of my goals are focused on the daily and weekly work I want to do, not which titles I want to try for. I want to get both dogs into more consistent training regimens with weekly group class experiences. Comet's ready for serious obedience work, and Jax will benefit immensely from learning to work around more unfamiliar dogs and people.


Just updating:

Comet and Jax both have their CGCs. Woo!

And I've been really good about getting regular training sessions in for both dogs, both by themselves and in group situations. Many thanks to my training buddy Sunrise for inviting me to so many sessions.


----------



## Titan1

My goals are cloming along.. we are currently # 12 all breed but we have had very limited showing .. in fact it feels like years since I was at a show for more than one day.But that should change soon, we have shows coming up. Let 's hope he remembers how or better yet I hope I do..I would really love to break that top 10..
My second goal was to be invited to the NOI and I "should" that but it doesn't appear the money it will cost me with travel and motels is going to happen again this year which absolutley breaks my heart. But I am thrilled that we should be invited again this year.
My last goal I can say I have enjoyed the most. I have met new people through dog shows and online and it has been a blast. I enjoy this venue and FB too. It makes the world a lot smaller..It is funny how small the golden world really is when you get down to it.
Oh and my new thing that was not a goal before but is now.. I would like to befriend all of Titan's puppy owners and make myself available to each and every one. I would like to stay in contact with them as their puppies grow and provide whatever support and advice they need.
Michelle & Titan


----------



## AmberSunrise

Sunrise said:


> Ooooh - here goes
> 
> Casey: work him in enough different environments and with enough 'judges' so he perhaps can de-stress and get his CDX and perhaps UD - meanwhile showing him occasionally in agility Preferred Novice
> 
> Faelan: CD, CDX and RA this year in addition to JH and possibly WC (He is trained almost through CDX and portions of UD but is inexperienced yet with silence but doing fairly well in matches)
> 
> Towhee: Rally Novice and possibly CD; she needs to be worked in a variety of environments with stewards and dogs since she is a social butterfly and her attention span is .. well .. lets just say it needs work yet  She may not be ready this year, I need to really work on distractions with this little one.
> 
> Both Towhee and Faelan will begin more formalized agility training - finishing up weave pole and contact training with their trial criteria and beginning more complex jump work - I am planning to start them trialling in agility next summer (2011). Also both have started Utility level basics but I need to carve out the time for scent article training on a consistent basis.
> 
> Also; Faelan and Towhee will be introduced to my mountain bike and learn to behave around it on the trails.


My updates:

Casey is in classes and working towards getting some weight off.

Faelan has earned his RN and RA titles, has 2 legs towards his CD (I pulled him to work attention) and is entered in his first JH test.

Towhee has earned her CGC and is in classes as I can find them to work her in group environments - she is starting to ignore other dogs and can ignore people if they are a few feet away (YAYY!!)

Faelan is in agility classes and is doing very well - Towhee will begin the same classes once the 'Beginners cycling' Faelan is in has cycled through enough for him to be moved to competition level - the current agility class structure runs progressively throughskills until the dog is ready to move to the competition classes.

I still need to get the mountain bike prepared for riding .. so far only my road bike has been ridden and the dogs don't go with me on pavement ...

So, overall I think I am on track  A minor setup with Faelan's attention but we are working on it.


----------



## Mighty Casey and Samson's Mom

Congrats on the CDX, Stephanie!!

Casey and I hope to finish our RAE this summer...lots of rally at the summer trials.
We are working hard at utility and hope to begin to do fun matches by the fall and possibly trials by February/March. We also enter "bumper" matches for open whenever we have a chance. Groups are not our issue...he chooses one of the individuals to NQ on occasionally...never the same one from trial to trial, and often the one that we have done best at in practice.


----------



## GoldenSail

How is everyone doing? Scout got her first title and I decided to hold off on obedience, probably for another year but continue onward with training. My winter goal is to get through basic handling for field stuff!


----------



## sammydog

Mira got her MX/MXJ, she is also well on her way to her MACH now!!!! Yesterday she got her 13th Double-Q!!! The JH will not happen this year, there are only two tests and one conflicts with an agility, plus it is 4.5 hours away, so I am doing agility! It looks like we also will be adding a RN to the list of titles this year 

Barley not only finished his MACH, but is well on his way to MACH2! He has 18 Double-Q's but will likely need points. Still a chance of earning MACH2 on him soon!


----------



## Titan1

Titan1 said:


> I was thinking about that. I would like to finish higher this year in the Top 25. I was really hoping to break #10.I would like to try to get to the invitational this year. I was heartbroken to have to send the invite back with a decline. I want to continue to meet new friends/ people at the shows and make it to a new part of the country at least once this year.


Not sure where we will end up at the end of the year but we are going to the NOI... That is a new part of the country for me and I am sure I will meet new friends and I think I will get to meet a few from here.. Should be a riot..:


----------



## sammydog

Titan1 said:


> Not sure where we will end up at the end of the year but we are going to the NOI... That is a new part of the country for me and I am sure I will meet new friends and I think I will get to meet a few from here.. Should be a riot..:


You are going to meet me, like it or not, hehehe!


----------



## BayBeams

BayBeams said:


> Baylee: Start showing in Utility, late spring/ early summer
> 
> Baxter: Teach and define foundation work for all obedience levels (I've had him 1 month)
> 
> Beau: Continue being the best moral support and mascot to Baylee and Baxter as a retired senior.


Well we were a bit sidetracked by injuries and medical complications but:

Baylee showed twice in utility A in the spring with a not too successful outcome and is scheduled to show again this weekend, 10-23-10 in Escondido. She is currently on a rehabilitation schedule for her physical ailments and she turned 9 in August.

Baxter is coming along and has some solid skills in all of the levels. He is continuing to progress and develop his foundations. My goal is for him to be ready to show in 2012 (boy that seems so far away)

Beau is enjoying being the mascot and is LIVING gently with osteosarcoma.


----------



## AmberSunrise

Many of my goals have been met, while others are being pushed back. My current job is demanding way too many weekends and evenings and seriously impacting training, but:

All my dogs are now comfortable around the mountain bike and get excited when the helmet comes out  They are very well mannered around the bike and any riding mates that may be with me.

Faelan is entered in agility trials ahead of my original schedule while we are working on his attention around loud, sudden noises and his comfort level in noisy places for obedience. His JH and WC should happen next year after he has more exposure to runners etc.

Towhee is advancing well and is entered (although I may not show her) in agility trials at the end of November. She may also be entered in Rally for those same shows. I just need to get her more exposure to other environments. Weather permitting, she will be taking a hiatus from training late winter/early spring, for a road trip to meet and greet a phenomenal dog and then raise a family  Then back to training and showing.

Casey is losing weight and is in pretty good shape now, but does have some mild spinal arthritis showing up in X-Rays so he most likely will continue to enjoy training but not be shown.


----------



## hotel4dogs

I heard a rumor that Towhee is going to produce the first dual champion in 25 years


----------



## hotel4dogs

Here are my updates!

My goals for Tiny and Toby are to keep them as healthy and comfortable as possible in their senior years.
_I'd say I've been VERY successful in my goals for Tiny and Toby so far this year!_

For Tito:
1. Have at least 5 UDX legs by the end of 2010 (we have 1)
_We have 7 now, so I guess we're ahead on this one!_

2. Have at least 12 breed points by the end of 2010 (we have 6)
_He finished his CH in May, so we're way ahead on this one!_

3. Either have a WC or be ready for it, depending on if we can find one to run in
_He got his WC AND his JH, so we're pretty good on this one, too!_

4. Be ready for the agility ring by the end of 2010 (darn those weave poles)
_Um, nope, not at all. We got side tracked by field work, but now that it's getting cold do hope to get back to agility._

5. Get his senior jumper title (dock diving!) by the end of 2010 if we can find enough events to enter
_Nope to this one, too, but because we can't find any events to enter!! We did pick up 2 more legs toward his senior title, we have 3 out of the needed 5, but have only been able to find 2 events all year._

Almost time to start a new thread for goals for 2011 !!!!


----------



## AmbikaGR

AmbikaGR said:


> Lucy - need to start getting her to class to prepare for the Canadian National. Need to polish up on the Utility exercises, retrain the Moving Stand so she comes front and teach the Seek Back. Would love to also finish her AGN there to qualify also for her Canadian VC but that is not likely due to my short comings. :no:
> 
> Oriana - Need to go back to square one on a lot of her training and try to fix what I allowed to break - especially heeling in obedience and mouthing in field work. Hopes are high to earn her UD, JH and WC but I may need a special star in the sky to wish upon for that to happen.


Not a great year for goals. :no:

Lucy - Although her training went well due to obedience filling and agility being downsized at the Canadian National we did not make the trip. 

Oriana (AKA SWEETPEA ) - Well we have made some progress not nearly as much as I had hoped. In utility I have sought help and although we have made progress it is a slow road. We will show at a match this Sunday, but will be using all our aids, to see how she reacts at different locations. Field I really thought we made great strides in until this past Saturday at my clubs annual WC/WCX. We had a shot flyer on the land series and she was really very steady - although she WAS on lead. However she reverted to not coming all the way with the bird and I had to go to her to get it. I did not allow her to get the memory bird. Last month she passed to NAHRA Started tests in the same day, all ten birds came back without an issue. However there were not shot flyers and they were all ducks where Saturday the land series used pheasant. I believe the issue is the shot flyer but it may be the pheasant although we have trained with thawed pheasant. So the WC and JH will wait also till next year or later. 

Not too many happy smilies in this post. :doh:



hotel4dogs said:


> Almost time to start a new thread for goals for 2011 !!!!


Unlike others looks like I can just post the same post as I did for 2010.


----------



## Titan1

sammydog said:


> You are going to meet me, like it or not, hehehe!


I like it! I am looking forward to it!


----------



## Loisiana

Loisiana said:


> Well since I didn't have any title goals when I first posted I can't say I'm not meeing them! I think I can add a couple of goals now though:
> 
> Colby - finish GO title and be close to being ready for showing in utility


Finished the GO title over the weekend. Now on to polishing up utility



> Conner - finish OM2, pick up some more OTCH points, and get a JH leg or two
> 
> Flip - start JH


Getting close to the OM2, have way more than enough points from open, just need some more from utility. Kind of stalled out on OTCH points this year, we're at 22. Haven't been showing enough but that's okay. I have been putting a lot more emphasis with Conner on having a good time in the ring instead of precision, and we have been successful with that.

Haven't been training much for field at all, so we won't have any JH by the end of the year



> Me - figure out where that fine line is on Flip between animated and just plain crazy. Don't let him get out of control in his work, but at the same time don't bring him too far down and make him flat. BALANCE


I think I'm doing a good job of this so far. Despite the amount of energy and drive that he has, some of my friends commented the other day that I have way more control over him than I ever did with my other dogs. Part of that came about by having more experience as a trainer, and part out of necessity.


----------



## Loisiana

Sunrise said:


> Weather permitting, she will be taking a hiatus from training late winter/early spring, for a road trip to meet and greet a phenomenal dog and then raise a family  Then back to training and showing.


Okay, you better spill! Who does Auntie Towhee have a date with?

Will she stay at Barb's while she has the litter or will you raise the litter? How exciting!


----------



## AmberSunrise

Loisiana said:


> Okay, you better spill! Who does Auntie Towhee have a date with?
> 
> Will she stay at Barb's while she has the litter or will you raise the litter? How exciting!


I believe she will be at Barb's Spa and Day Camp for 2 weeks prior to whelping and then to raise the litter - given the weather and Nature all co-operate 

We are hoping for an outcross breeding with awesome potential.

I was literally dancing with excitement when all parties approved    Now time and nature will tell if it happens.


----------



## tippykayak

Sunrise said:


> I believe she will be at Barb's Spa and Day Camp for 2 weeks prior to whelping and then to raise the litter - given the weather and Nature all co-operate
> 
> We are hoping for an outcross breeding with awesome potential.
> 
> I was literally dancing with excitement when all parties approved    Now time and nature will tell if it happens.


We need to keep this breeding a secret from Andy...


----------



## tippykayak

tippykayak said:


> I'll chime in with the "modest" goals group.
> 
> 1. Get a darn CGC for Comet. He's been more than ready for a year, and I've just been lazy about actually going to a test.


Done!



tippykayak said:


> 2. Proof Jax's on-leash skills enough for a CGC. I could just wait a year until he settles down, but I think doing it sooner is an attainable goal.


Done! He came along really fast and got his CGC the same day as Comet.



tippykayak said:


> 3. The rest of my goals are focused on the daily and weekly work I want to do, not which titles I want to try for. I want to get both dogs into more consistent training regimens with weekly group class experiences. Comet's ready for serious obedience work, and Jax will benefit immensely from learning to work around more unfamiliar dogs and people.


Not so hot. I spent a lot of my class time this summer working Ojo, my sister's dog that I borrowed for "dog camp," so the other guys haven't had so much regular training. Going to start up soon, though!


----------



## Ljilly28

Good work, GRF. I really like this thread.


----------



## Augie's Mom

Well we achieved our RAE and 1 leg in Beginner Novice, hoping to get the BN title by December. We also completed our UKC RO1 which wasn't in the original plan.

We've been working on groups but seem to do the cha cha (1 step forward, 2 steps back). :doh:

How's everyone doing with their goals?


----------



## hotel4dogs

I think the dual champion potential pup(s) will be in the duck pen immediately after whelping 




Sunrise said:


> I believe she will be at Barb's Spa and Day Camp for 2 weeks prior to whelping and then to raise the litter - given the weather and Nature all co-operate
> 
> We are hoping for an outcross breeding with awesome potential.
> 
> I was literally dancing with excitement when all parties approved    Now time and nature will tell if it happens.


----------



## FlyingQuizini

FlyingQuizini said:


> There are approximately nine months left in the year. What are your specific training/trialing goals? Do you have any?
> 
> Here's mine:
> 
> 1. Complete our CDX (only need 1 more leg). To do this, I need to continue to build confidence in groups. His ring work is solid and cute - just those darn groups.
> 
> 2. Successfully earn three bumper legs in Open to prove to *me* that groups are solid. ("Solid" being defined as not an ongoing problem.)
> 
> 3. Train utility to my ring-ready standards with the goal of entering utility in early 2011.
> 
> What are yours?


#1 - Done. Finished the CDX on Mother's Day.

#2 - Not yet done. I'm too cash poor to enter AKC right now. BUT, I'm doing Top Dog in Nov. (since the Club pays for the entry) and have been saving up to do the West LA UKC cluster over Thanksgiving. Hopefully I can substitute U-CDX legs in there rather than bumper AKC CDX legs.

#3 - GAH. Long way off here. I went back to school for fun and my schedule spun out of control. I need to get on it, though, b/c I've decided to apply to grad school in Fall of '11 and I'd love to have the UD by then.


----------



## Augie's Mom

FlyingQuizini said:


> #2 - Not yet done. I'm too cash poor to enter AKC right now. BUT, I'm doing Top Dog in Nov. (since the Club pays for the entry) and have been saving up to do the West LA UKC cluster over Thanksgiving. Hopefully I can substitute U-CDX legs in there rather than bumper AKC CDX legs.


Good Luck at Top Dog! Unfortunately WLAOTC won't be holding a UKC Trial over Thanksgiving this year.


----------



## FlyingQuizini

Augie's Mom said:


> Good Luck at Top Dog! Unfortunately WLAOTC won't be holding a UKC Trial over Thanksgiving this year.


Oh nooooooo! That's always been my go-to trial for local UKC! Booooooo!


----------



## FlyingQuizini

OK. Just saw that South Bay is holding UKC trials in San Bernadino the end of Jan. We'll aim for that one.


----------



## Mighty Casey and Samson's Mom

I'd forgotten about this thread! 
Still plugging away at utility...have done a couple of fun matches this fall, but skipped a few because we just were not ready yet.
RAE complete! No more rally!
New goals are with my new dog...Sam started foundation classes last month and is doing well. Hope to get him into pre novice fun matches in the spring.
Casey is on track for his first utility trials in the spring as well, but they don't call it "futility" for nothing. Some weeks it seems like we are going backward rather than forward.
Good luck everyone!


----------



## GoldenSail

GoldenSail said:


> It took me a while to settle down on this, but by the fall when Scout is around 18 months I would like:
> 
> 1) To get that CD
> 2) Be trained through Open
> 3) Be at least started on Utility
> 4) Depending on how things 'look' as we are just getting started, maybe train/get a WC or JH


So we may have another month, but I think it is time to wrap this year up.

1. Well, changed my mind on getting the CD. I definitely could have showed her and I do think we would have gotten it, but I decided that waiting might be better in the long run (for longer show career, for maturity, and for higher points). CD not obtained. We did however, get our RN but I don't like Rally so don't know if I'll go further with that :
2. She can do all Open exercises to some level of proficiency. We will spent the next year (and month hehe) perfecting them.
3. She can do some Utility exercises such as scent discrimination, signals, go-outs with a target, glove retrieve...
4. We have been training for JH and I feel like she's pretty well ready for it. Local tests won't be here until the spring though.


----------



## AmberSunrise

Sunrise said:


> Ooooh - here goes
> 
> Casey: work him in enough different environments and with enough 'judges' so he perhaps can de-stress and get his CDX and perhaps UD - meanwhile showing him occasionally in agility Preferred Novice
> 
> Faelan: CD, CDX and RA this year in addition to JH and possibly WC (He is trained almost through CDX and portions of UD but is inexperienced yet with silence but doing fairly well in matches)
> 
> Towhee: Rally Novice and possibly CD; she needs to be worked in a variety of environments with stewards and dogs since she is a social butterfly and her attention span is .. well .. lets just say it needs work yet  She may not be ready this year, I need to really work on distractions with this little one.
> 
> Both Towhee and Faelan will begin more formalized agility training - finishing up weave pole and contact training with their trial criteria and beginning more complex jump work - I am planning to start them trialling in agility next summer (2011). Also both have started Utility level basics but I need to carve out the time for scent article training on a consistent basis.
> 
> Also; Faelan and Towhee will be introduced to my mountain bike and learn to behave around it on the trails.


_Casey: work him in enough different environments and with enough 'judges' so he perhaps can de-stress and get his CDX and perhaps UD - meanwhile showing him occasionally in agility Preferred Novice_

I decided that Casey is happiest being a couch-dog right now and while he may do some of the new optional classes, he is essentially retired (and other that watching the young ones leaving, seems happiest taking ambling walks and just being himself).

_Faelan: CD, CDX and RA this year in addition to JH and possibly WC (He is trained almost through CDX and portions of UD but is inexperienced yet with silence but doing fairly well in matches)_

We hit a snag with Faelan's attention work, so he did complete his CD with 2 first places, but the middle leg showed a gaping big hole in his attention foundations so trialling was postponed while it was addressed - his CDX will now need to wait for next year now that his attention and attitude are both back up  He did earn his RA and was entered in a JH test - he is ready to go next year. He is starting to work happily in silence 

_Towhee: Rally Novice and possibly CD; she needs to be worked in a variety of environments with stewards and dogs since she is a social butterfly and her attention span is .. well .. lets just say it needs work yet  She may not be ready this year, I need to really work on distractions with this little one_

Towhee is exceeding my expectations concerning focus and drive to work - next year looks to be an exciting year for her Rally, Obedience and Agility wise. 

Towhee and Faelan are both close to ready to start competing in Agility as demonstrated this past weekend - just not quite there yet.

Overall, I am pleased with the progress made since all 3 dogs are happy, healthy and energetic workers.

And they LOVE the mountain bike - it goes almost as fast as they do


----------



## Titan1

Titan1 said:


> I was thinking about that. I would like to finish higher this year in the Top 25. I was really hoping to break #10.I would like to try to get to the invitational this year. I was heartbroken to have to send the invite back with a decline. I want to continue to meet new friends/ people at the shows and make it to a new part of the country at least once this year.


Update... Won't achieve higher on the year end top 25.. last I checked we were still #12 and we should not increase.. ran out of shows and money.
Made it to the NOI and even made it to the finals as #9 seed..Met fantastic forum people there and had my own fan club there..ROFL..traveled through 9 states each direction.. so dreams do come true!:


----------



## AmbikaGR

Titan1 said:


> Update... Won't achieve higher on the year end top 25.. last I checked we were still #12 and we should not increase.. ran out of shows and money.
> Made it to the NOI and even made it to the finals as #9 seed..Met fantastic forum people there and had my own fan club there..ROFL..traveled through 9 states each direction.. so dreams do come true!:


Well maybe you did not achieve all you stated but **** what a year you and Titan had! Nothing to sneeze at for sure. CONGRATS on it all! :appl:


----------



## sammydog

Michelle, you had some pretty lofty goals! I think you did a pretty good job at them too! You made it into the NOI and were at top 10 seed in the finals! You certainly traveled to a different part of the country, and met some new friends!  I think it was a pretty darn good year!


----------



## Titan1

Oh yeah no complaints from me... I may be bruised from pinching myself..LOL..
It was a great year for us!


----------



## Augie's Mom

*We exceeded expectation!!*

Augie wrapped up the year with a BANG!!!

We finished our RAE, got our UKCR01, finished our BN and made our agility debut in Preferred Novice JWW getting our first leg.



Augie's Mom said:


> For us are 2010 goals are:
> 
> 1) Finishing our RAE.
> 
> 2) Getting our BN (Beginning Novice, new obedience titling class starting in July).
> 
> 3) Getting ready for Novice in 2011. We also need to build confidence in groups. Augie can't handle the pressure of being in the lineup.


----------



## Titan1

Augie's Mom said:


> Augie wrapped up the year with a BANG!!!
> 
> We finished our RAE, got our UKCR01, finished our BN and made our agility debut in Preferred Novice JWW getting our first leg.


 
Wow congrats on everything.. sounds like you have been very busy!
Michelle


----------

